# Biggest BS



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Throughout the 40k world there are the crazy nut jobs who think they can get away with anything. Just things that are so far off the rules you know they are made up.

So I played this 15 year old kid whom I had seen a lot around GW, he is playing SM. So first turn i'm taking out his rhinos with rail guns. And I rolled an explosion on the chart and he says I can't do that... Naturally I draw up a question mark above my head. So I ask him sarcastically why I can't do that, and he says he has like some special defense against it. I was like wtf...? And he says rhinos get it free, and so going along with it as a joke i said lemme see your codex, and in the rule page of the rhino, written on a piece of notebook paper taped into the codex says this rule. I started laughing and got the staff and they gently said that he couldn't do that. But, that was the most BS i have ever seen.


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

well, i had a guy try to tell me he was going to use the bottom of the dice to read off  the same guy went 370-ish points over and told us it had been checked by a GT officail


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Some guy once came to a match i'd arrange with his army.

He had about 7 Heavy supports and 1 troop choice.

Literally he was playing tau, and had taken like 4 HH's a Skyray and like 2/3 squads of Battlesuits, with 1 squad of firewarriors.

I was just like, Erm, hang on mate; and he followed on to tell me that Tau had a special rule that meant they could take unlimited HS, as they are so good with supreme technology.

I then proceeding to pack my toys away, calling BS and going home. 

What an asshole.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Krak Grenade launcher penetrating Land Raider AV14 My ass...


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

us: you have to many points 

him: no i only have one chapter master 

us: i call bullshit, you have two chapter masters

him: i have one, honest

Us: then what's that. *points at second chapter master* 

him: he's an objective

us: riighhtt, an objective that moves shoots and calls down orbital bormbardments


the best part is he lost that match


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

i had a kid tell me that marneus calgar had pretty much every special rule and had 15 powerfist attacks striking at Initiative 6, i proceeded to nicely tell him he was full of shit


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

don't worry pedro is the emporer incarnate if you play with that guy


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Not BS but I have had a large number of people ask me to double check that Karandras really does get 7 S9 powerfist attacks on the charge.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I had someone, not that long ago, drag LoS back into 4th ed. during a tourney. '1 guy from my unit can see you, so that means the heavy bolter that is behind this mass of trees can also shoot even if he can't see because he is in the same unit'... No TLoS at all, very obviously and admitted by the player, but he insists.

I called over the GW tourney Judge.

GW Judge: 'Yes, he is right, he can shoot you with the heavy bolter because at least one of the models in his unit can see you...'

Me: 'But this is 5th ed., and we use TLoS now...'

GW Judge: 'No, I just told you how it works. Get playing or else...'

This guy is a store manager by the way.

Anyway, I spent the rest of the game mercilessly exploiting his version of the rules: holding whole units behind walls with only a single model looking out. I kicked his little arse so hard. He was far too young for the tourney and GW were taking a real liberty in letting him enter (they even lent him most of the models for his army).

GW are shit at running events, I have yet to see a good one, but that is a rant for another day...


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

darklove said:


> Anyway, I spent the rest of the game mercilessly exploiting his version of the rules: holding whole units behind walls with only a single model looking out. I kicked his little arse so hard.


Ouch man, harsh.....but hilarious :biggrin:


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Well I am currently re learning how to play, the other week I was in my FLGS and a lad asked me to play, he was only about 16 but I said yes as any gaming time to me was an advantage at learning how to play, I told him I was very rusty and would need help with rules e.t.c. and he insisted he would teach me as we play.

What a liar he was, and if it wasn't for a random guy walking past and overhearing something he said then he would of got away with it, the worst part was.

He failed a difficult terrain test with his sorceror with lash, who had one wound left, rolled a 1 but insisted he could use his power, thus pulling my Death Guard squad closer and then assaulting me, before the wound was allocated and killing him. After been pulled up about it he said OK fair enough, I'll roll a dice, on a 1 - 3 my Sorc dies and doesn;t get to shoot/magic/assault and on a 4 - 6 he does. I said on a roll of 1 - 6 I'm packing my stuff away and waiting for a mature gamer to teach me/play properly and respectfully and not taking me for a mugg. The random guy offered to play me and he did so and I learned a lot, I still lost but he was great sportsmanship.


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

to be fair, the dude who i'cve mentioned a lot in this thread tried to take me for a fool the other day, by trying to tell me how my own dex works 

and then as i don't know the marine dex that well he tried to make his units better til i actually asked someone, who was better than him, suddenly the rules were playable and fair.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Not BS but I have had a large number of people ask me to double check that Karandras really does get 7 S9 powerfist attacks on the charge.


Might wanna check again, because his attacks are S8.
The sword only adds a point of Strength when you're using it.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

these are some good stories...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Not BS but definitely biggest douche ever

I was playing this kid at GW he's about 15 so I thought it was all good. Then I kill his troop choices and take all the objectives to win and guess what the mother fucker does. He picks up my runepriest that took a total of 5 hours to assemble convert and paint AND THREW IT ACROSS THE ROOM. My model shattered all the pieces that were put on all the greenstuff, everything flew off the model and went everywhere.

Now I'm a pacifist so obviously my response was that I punched the mother fucker in the face, and put him on the ground


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

hippypancake said:


> Now I'm a pacifist so obviously my response was that I punched the mother fucker in the face, and put him on the ground


=/

May want to look up the definition for pacifist again.

Dirty hippy.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> =/
> 
> May want to look up the definition for pacifist again.
> 
> Dirty hippy.


Love you too Katie

Actually I meant what I said about being a pacifist, I usually never use violence for anything (Usually do to my quicksilver tongue) but this kid is literally a jack ass he's stolen entire squads from people at the GW I go to. Of course I don't get to know this until after he fucking threw my model.

The next time I saw him I told him if I ever wanted to go to the hospital for any reason he just has to let me see him...I haven't seen him since. He actually calls the store to ask if I'm there.

I'm a pacifist but some people I'll make an exception for


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> Love you too Katie
> 
> Actually I meant what I said about being a pacifist, I usually never use violence for anything (Usually do to my quicksilver tongue) but this kid is literally a jack ass he's stolen entire squads from people at the GW I go to. Of course I don't get to know this until after he fucking threw my model.
> 
> ...


..Why wasn't he banned from the store?
Also fucking nice work man.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

i had one person fire all 7 plasma guns at my landraider after telling that he can't harm it, expalined why he can't halm it and then laughed to my self when 2 of his marines vaporised them selves for nothing.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Winterous said:


> ..Why wasn't he banned from the store?
> Also fucking nice work man.


Because even though we could tell that they were our models he had covered them in a shitty smurf paint job so we couldn't just say wtf those are ours. although i believe some people are going to try and steal shit back


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Previsiosly I had a Necron Guy try to tell me that My Broadside battlesuits (I Played tau once) who had managed to successfully wound and kill the Nightbringer shots didnt count and he allocated them to the scarabs around him so they all dies but then he layed them all out again and said that the Tomb spider can instantly lay out scarabs so I have to kill it first and that the Nightbringer isnt dead (My Broadsides also had the high ground and he was in the open) then for good measure he moves A unit of scarabs around the Tomb spider.

As a result I told him very plainly to well...... looked like this :threaten:
Packed up and left


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I once played a person who when Fuegan charged his Sentinel then told me that in his turn since it was a vehicle it could walk out of combat. He did not get far because being a tiny store everyone heard and just started laughing at the guy. Dude became pretty embarrassed by it!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Samu3 said:


> Previsiosly I had a Necron Guy try to tell me that My Broadside battlesuits (I Played tau once) who had managed to successfully wound and kill the Nightbringer shots didnt count and he allocated them to the scarabs around him so they all dies but then he layed them all out again and said that the Tomb spider can instantly lay out scarabs so I have to kill it first and that the Nightbringer isnt dead (My Broadsides also had the high ground and he was in the open) then for good measure he moves A unit of scarabs around the Tomb spider.
> 
> As a result I told him very plainly to well...... looked like this :threaten:
> Packed up and left


DUDE! Punctuation!

Seriously, hard to follow your ideas here. Nightbringer is an MC that can't join other units, fair enough. The Tomb Spyder can create (in its own turn) units of Scarabs, with which it forms a coherent unit. So that one is a bit different.

Could you order your thoughts, and/or their presentation, more clearly?


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

darklove said:


> DUDE! Punctuation!
> 
> Seriously, hard to follow your ideas here. Nightbringer is an MC that can't join other units, fair enough. The Tomb Spyder can create (in its own turn) units of Scarabs, with which it forms a coherent unit. So that one is a bit different.
> 
> Could you order your thoughts, and/or their presentation, more clearly?


Sorry Im to used to Get it done fast or get left behind sort of typing
And yea I realise that the Tomb Spider can lay scarabs, but instantly after I kill them and all of them at once?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> Because even though we could tell that they were our models he had covered them in a shitty smurf paint job so we couldn't just say wtf those are ours. although i believe some people are going to try and steal shit back


He threw your model, that much didn't need proof.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Samu3 said:


> Sorry Im to used to Get it done fast or get left behind sort of typing
> And yea I realise that the Tomb Spider can lay scarabs, but instantly after I kill them and all of them at once?


And also, more importantly, allocating wounds to them away from the Nightbringer?


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Winterous said:


> He threw your model, that much didn't need proof.


most sotres will hesatate t perma-ban people. My store is awsume and has only ever perma-banned 1 person. He pushed another kid down the stairs. Since then the store won't allow anyone uner 16 up stiars without staff escort



> DUDE! Punctuation!
> 
> Seriously, hard to follow your ideas here. Nightbringer is an MC that can't join other units, fair enough. The Tomb Spyder can create (in its own turn) units of Scarabs, with which it forms a coherent unit. So that one is a bit different.
> 
> Could you order your thoughts, and/or their presentation, more clearly?


I read it fine. His Tomb sypider "spawned" several units of Scarabs infrount of the nightbringer (and then it's self) and also alocated the wounds onto the scarabs from the ngithbringer. Thats 3 main rules broken is seconds!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Contrary to most other form memebers posts, where they are hoodwinked or agrevaited by newer player, my instance of BS occured when I was a bitter yet inexperianced 16 year old first learning the game. 

You see I was playing a 4 way game with my brand new CSM's, and I was facing of against a ork player on the far left of my deployment zone, knowing what to expect from orks I hid my defiler 45" away on the far right behind a building. Now I will spare you the details, but the ork player (Being a complete ass hole) took advantage of my inexperience in the game, and told my that my battle cannon was at str4 against any model that wasn't under the center whole.... keep in mind the gamer in question was 22, and had been playing for 3+year, while I was on my 10th game since I started collecting my army. Needless to say I feel he did this do to the fact a complete novice had almost vaporized his crappy speed freaks list on the approach, and he probably thought to himself how he can beat me with the 20 plus surviving orks he had left (So he cheated). Still the game did end in a tie. 

Still if I ever see him playing anywhere near Regina in the near future I am going to grab the biggest most expensive looking ork model he has on the table, and grind it to gray dust in my hand, and if he tries to retaliate I will ram my fist so far up his ass he will be shitting fingers!


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

i think i bs'ed a guy yesterday accidently, i could of sworn all wounds were allocated to the gun drones first including blast wounds. oh well.



you all know soame wankers, no-one has been banned from ours yet, but its relatively new


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> and if he tries to retaliate I will ram my fist so far up his ass he will be shitting fingers!


:shok:
I think that would end badly for both of you!



bobg said:


> i think i bs'ed a guy yesterday accidently, i could of sworn all wounds were allocated to the gun drones first including blast wounds. oh well.


Don't really understand what you're saying, but you choose where the wounds go.
Allocate one wound to each model until each one has a wound, or until you're out of wounds to allocate; you choose the order; then you repeat the process.


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

i thought all wounds went on the drones no matter what til they were all dead, like the look out sir for guard


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

bobg said:


> i thought all wounds went on the drones no matter what til they were all dead, like the look out sir for guard


Nope, they're a part of the unit, like just another model, except with a few special modifications (like being removed if the owner is).


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

ah thanks.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

bobg said:


> ah thanks.


Glad to help


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

bobg said:


> i thought all wounds went on the drones no matter what til they were all dead, like the look out sir for guard


According to the Tau Codex.

"When shooting at units containing drones, hits must be allocated before rolling to wound. All drones that can possibly be hit must have hits allocated to them before they are allocated to the rest of the unit. The Tau player allocates weapon hits to targets"

This may have changed however as I have don't have the new Codex, the one I have is circa 2004.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

hippypancake said:


> Not BS but definitely biggest douche ever
> 
> I was playing this kid at GW he's about 15 so I thought it was all good. Then I kill his troop choices and take all the objectives to win and guess what the mother fucker does. He picks up my runepriest that took a total of 5 hours to assemble convert and paint AND THREW IT ACROSS THE ROOM. My model shattered all the pieces that were put on all the greenstuff, everything flew off the model and went everywhere.
> 
> Now I'm a pacifist so obviously my response was that I punched the mother fucker in the face, and put him on the ground


Well I have been in a similar situation but the guy was 13 and threw my first model I ever painted and got me to start 40k(mephiston) so in retaliations I took all three of his land raiders and chucked them out the window. He left crying like grot and I have never seen him again. This maybe a little excessive but at least I didn't break a chair over his head like i was going to.:angel:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Stone220 said:


> According to the Tau Codex.
> 
> "When shooting at units containing drones, hits must be allocated before rolling to wound. All drones that can possibly be hit must have hits allocated to them before they are allocated to the rest of the unit. The Tau player allocates weapon hits to targets"
> 
> This may have changed however as I have don't have the new Codex, the one I have is circa 2004.


That'll be the 3rd ed one, can't find that in the most recent version.



search116 said:


> Well I have been in a similar situation but the guy was 13 and threw my first model I ever painted and got me to start 40k(mephiston) so in retaliations I took all three of his land raiders and chucked them out the window. He left crying like grot and I have never seen him again. This maybe a little excessive but at least I didn't break a chair over his head like i was going to.:angel:


Well that's just beautiful justice :biggrin:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

nightbringer has above all others it could of been picked out anyway.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

The biggest BSer is GW:aggressive:

'nough said


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Not BS but I have had a large number of people ask me to double check that Karandras really does get 7 S9 powerfist attacks on the charge.


He doesn't.
He gets S8 attacks when using his Claw.
The chainsword is a different special weapon, adding +1 S to chainsword attacks only.
And yes, you can check with GW to get that fact verified. They really need to put that in a FAQ...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Vrykolas2k said:


> He doesn't.
> He gets S8 attacks when using his Claw.
> The chainsword is a different special weapon, adding +1 S to chainsword attacks only.
> And yes, you can check with GW to get that fact verified. They really need to put that in a FAQ...


Teamwork, I said it too


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Winterous said:


> Teamwork, I said it too


I saw that after I posted.
I have that problem with certain individuals at my local game shops, and like I said, really wish it would go into a FAQ for those who don't realize the chain-sword is a special weapon.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I have experienced little BS in since my return to the hobby six months or so ago. I suppose I am lucky compared to the consensus that the damned BSers are everywhere.

However, what I did experience was that it was Turn 5 and I was holding three objectives. All of a sudden, my opponents Rhino's started moving front to back, and they had assault ramps!

That was good.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> However, what I did experience was that it was Turn 5 and I was holding three objectives. All of a sudden, my opponents Rhino's started moving front to back, and they had assault ramps!


Transform and roll out!


----------



## VaeVictis99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Had this one player with some years of experience take something like 20 Thousand Son guys in a 4 way 500pt game. He was playing against my friend's wive's sister's son :grin: and he was just starting.

He was using some kind of odd chaos power that let you reroll wounds or hits...but the way he was using it was rerolling everything coming at him and his blasts against enemies. So he was quickly annihilating this new player while another player and I were going it until we both realized what he was doing. 

After that it was a 3v1 game that we let him cheat, didn't save him in the end and he's now banned from my buddies house.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Transform and roll out!


Face palm









I heard 1 just the other day with one person saying "Your landraider can't drive thoguth that ruin as all your men are on the top level and he will run them over" The store manager quickly called him out on his BS says "a Landraider would not drive up the steps, along the top, down the other steps and then thoguth the door....he would plow straigth thought the wall."


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

jaws900 said:


> Face palm


:grin:



jaws900 said:


> I heard 1 just the other day with one person saying "Your landraider can't drive thoguth that ruin as all your men are on the top level and he will run them over" The store manager quickly called him out on his BS says "a Landraider would not drive up the steps, along the top, down the other steps and then thoguth the door....he would plow straigth thought the wall."


Yeah, it'd probably break the building and cause all the guys to fall off :laugh:


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow some of these stories really blow me away. I'm trying to imagine how I'd react if someone picked up one of my models and deliberately smashed it. That level of asshattery is literally beyond my comprehension.

When I first started playing way back in the Rogue Trader days my friends and I BSed a lot of stuff, although we never played at gaming stores. We just played in a game room at my place and never bothered with things like army lists.

Picture, if you will, my Space Marine squad running across the field, all with Cameleoline on their armor (for that -1 to hit) and the sergeant carrying a vortex grenade. Meanwhile, My custom Land Raider (made from an M-1 Tank model kit) supported them with a Distortion Cannon mounted on top.

Yeah, looking back it's embarrassing but we did know it was BS but didn't really care since we only played each other.

Ah, memories.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

As to all the "They broke my model" stories:










I can't believe people do this. If this ever happened to me i'd bust a nut. Then bust both if theirs.


As for the biggest BS moment i've had: A guy tried to tell me that Genestealers have the "Beast" special rule in addition to the "Fleet" rule they already have. Hahahaha, i read your codex! NO!


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I have only been BS'd once that I can remember. I was playing a guy and we decided to play 2000pts game and since his buddy (who I didnt klnow was his buddy at the time,) wasnt playing we let him set up the terrain, it conveniently had 3 funnel points. Now he starts to pull out his army and to my suprise it consists of a full Space Marine Battle Company!!!! I ask him about it and he asures me that it's legal and that it's under 2000, well lets just say those 3 funnel points were pretty handy against my Blood Angel, tabled in 3 turns!!! Now I always ask to see lists of I suspect BS.

As to people being perma-banned from my local GW I only know of one. It was a 16 year old kid who kept bringing printed off codexes even when the staff kept warning him about it.:nono:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Muffinman said:


> As to people being perma-banned from my local GW I only know of one. It was a 16 year old kid who kept bringing printed off codexes even when the staff kept warning him about it.:nono:


... I get doing it once, but multiple times? What a dumbass.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm sure there's bigger BS but I can't remember it now. Anyway the biggest I can think of is back in 3rd Edition Dark Angels Ravenwings had a Jink special rule that gave them a 6+ invulnerable save. This only applied to Ravenwing members (bikes and landspeeders). So this DA player actually told my friend that because he had a squad of Ravenwing in his DA army the ENTIRE army got the 6+ invulnerable save. I guess he figured his DA Space Marines were characters out of the Matrix movies, dodging bullets and what not.

To add to the model breaking stories and the perma-ban. The old game store I use to play in had a short hallway to the left of the entrance and each gaming room was connected to this hallway. So you could literally walk down the hallway and view people playing games. So anyway our friend was playing this Chaos Space Marine player who we had never seen before. This fat fuck had been a real asshole throughout the game, even shushing us whenever we spoke (note we were in another room wargaming!). Now our friend told us he said he hated playing with his Land Raider because it never does anything and always gets blown up. So in Turn 3 my friend blows his Land Raider up with a random Missile Launcher shot from his IG (he literally rolled 6 to hit, 6+8 to glance and because it was 3rd edition he rolled the 6 on the glancing chart to blow up the LR). The fat idiot goes ballistic and punt kicks his Land Raider out the room. Unfortunately for him it strikes our other friend's girlfriend right in the head. The store owner who was our friend permanently banned his ass, because he had just made a rule about a month earlier about people throwing models around the store. A kid had been hit with a metal model and his mom was actually threatening to sue the store. We never saw the smelly bastard again, but we still laugh about it to this day.


----------



## NeroRat (May 7, 2010)

I can not imagine what someone is thinking when they pick up someone elses model and throw it. These stories blow my mind. I accidently droped a plastic ork boy the other day and it landed on one of my opponents bikers bending the antina slightly....and I felt like a complete ass hole just for that.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

NeroRat said:


> I can not imagine what someone is thinking when they pick up someone elses model and throw it. These stories blow my mind. I accidently droped a plastic ork boy the other day and it landed on one of my opponents bikers bending the antina slightly....and I felt like a complete ass hole just for that.


This.
The mind boggles that people can be so utterly disrespectful of other people's property, ESPECIALLY when they play a game with expensive fragile models.


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

no-one in my LGS has respect for my models, every single battlesuit and tank has been wrecked along with about twenty fire warriors


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

bobg said:


> no-one in my LGS has respect for my models, every single battlesuit and tank has been wrecked along with about twenty fire warriors


Just because of uncareful handling, or intentional roughness?


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

the first one, i'd of crushed theirs in return if i thought it was purposeful.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

bobg said:


> the first one, i'd of crushed theirs in return if i thought it was purposeful.


It's always a lose-lose situation, any way it happens


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I hate when other people touch my models in the first place. I have always treated them gingerly like babies, or something. Always trying to place them right in their case in the car, and so forth. I suppose I am lucky that I play with a group of nice individuals. I feel bad for the ones that are rude and careless. Even if it is by accident, it is still rude.

Honestly, bobg, just ban them from touching your models. There are nice ways of doing it without sounding like a dick.


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

how? because these tau take hours to repair.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

bobg said:


> how? because these tau take hours to repair.


If someone touches one, just say "Please don't touch them, they break easily.".


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

hadn't thought of that. thanks.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

So much anger on these boards...

My biggest BS story is recently. Playing against a Tau player with my Chaos Marines, we agree to play a 2000 point game. Now the guys at the gaming store told me he cheats, so I was on the lookout anyway, but he proceeds to ask me if I've ever played against Tau before. Big warning signs. I tell him I played in a league that had a Tau player, thinking that would keep him honest. Nope. He proceeds to use 48" marker lights, runs a list of over 3000 points, and several times 'forgets' which unit had which piece of wargear.

I give everyone one chance and he really blew his.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been lucky in that I've never really had trouble with other players trying to pull a fast one on me. It helps that I know all the codices and rules well though. When it comes up I politely and assertively tell them how it works and point them to a page reference. I'm also 6'6", so no one really gives me that much hassle if they can avoid it.


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

we have a dude who spouts rules at everyone all the time. He's about 6' 6. my friend was seriously about to punch him in store when he kept repeating the phrase. need sixes to hit, need sixes to hit.


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

bobg said:


> we have a dude who spouts rules at everyone all the time. He's about 6' 6. my friend was seriously about to punch him in store when he kept repeating the phrase. need sixes to hit, need sixes to hit.


Would only have required 5 for your friend to hit him :laugh:

"I'll get my coat" :blush:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I once played against sombody who took a BA army. It was really unfair, he said it was a legal codex but I didnt believe him because it certainly was BS through and through 

And mephiston certainly sounded like he was made up by a 13 year fanboy.


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

Stone220 said:


> Would only have required 5 for your friend to hit him :laugh:
> 
> "I'll get my coat" :blush:


LOL. yeah you get out  


> And mephiston certainly sounded like he was made up by a 13 year fanboy.


HOW DO YOU KNOW. TELL ME. :>)


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

In my old games group (see this thread for why i don't play there any more) there was in IG player who was....shall we say loose with his measuring for movement. He would measure from the front of vehicles and then place the back of the vehicle on the measured point, gaining him the whole width of the unit to his movement, he used to do this with guard squads too, sometimes setting them in a column and claiming that it was allowed as it represented the fact that marching in column is a faster advance. I called BS and made him read the section of the rulesbook aloud. The next week he tried the same thing again with another person. Next time i played him he tried it again and said that i was being too fussy and that it wouldn't make that much difference to the outcome of the game. I fielded some units of 30 orks and started using his own method of moving agfainst him....he stopped shortly afterwards. 

Though he did then write an armylist for skaven in 40k...called the Ratten. basically space marines at IG prices with some of the ork self destructive weaponary....i refused to play against it.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Though he did then write an armylist for skaven in 40k...called the Ratten. basically space marines at IG prices with some of the ork self destructive weaponary....i refused to play against it.


I wonder why???????:don-t_mention:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> shall we say loose with his measuring for movement. He would measure from the front of vehicles and then place the back of the vehicle on the measured point, gaining him the whole width of the unit to his movement,


I've done that by mistake before. But I always notice, and move them back to the right point.

He sounds like a right idiot though


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

This dude tried to pull a fast one one my friend the other day, moved his landraider 24" backwards and forwards, shot everthing and blamed it on POTMS


----------

